# Nazaret, la chortina granjera nos dice cómo conservar las hortalizas de forma natural durante años



## david53 (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## inteño (5 Ago 2022)

La musa de burbuja.


----------



## ELOS (5 Ago 2022)

Pues habla mejor que la menestra Chiki Montero


----------



## MarioBroh (5 Ago 2022)

Broooooootal.


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

Musa?
El only fans rural.
Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
Lo gracioso que han empezado los recelos, y la semana pasada por temas de un incendio tuvieron sus increpancias y se pusieron a parir unos a otros.
Parecía el sálvame.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues habla mejor que la menestra Chiki Montero



gandaluza o excremeña ? 

la vuelta al campo va a ser la tendencia en los proximos años..


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Ago 2022)

Maestra.

Esta chica tiene más conocimiento -verdaderamente útil- en la uña del pie meñique que Ireno en todo su cuerpo. 

Qué coño, que la mayoría de todos nosotros. No entiendo cómo los preppers no la nombran la gurú internacional del advenimiento de lo que viene.

Por cierto, me ha llamado la atención lo de las cebollas. Me ha hecho recordar que hace años que no me pasa lo que a ella.... ¿se habrá adaptado mi cuerpo o le pasa a más gente y resulta que lo que nos venden por cebollas es puta mierda química?


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Ago 2022)

pongamosle musica


----------



## Mr. Satan (5 Ago 2022)

Maravillosa Nazaret! Os aviso foreros deleznables un respeto a esta MOZA!
me encanta como empieza siempre sus videos con un "hola a *todos*"
No la cambio ni por 100 chicas de su edad de la ciudad, de esas 100, la mitad no sabe ni hacer un huevo frito!! ni limpiar ni planchar ni hacer la o con un canuto. Ah... bailar regueton y chupar pollas negras eso lo hacen de cine


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (5 Ago 2022)

Ay si yo fuera joven y soltero...esta muchacha me parece una joya.


----------



## Matgiber11 (5 Ago 2022)

Aquí solo gusta la choni pone chocho y el remeros lo demas


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

ni habla de botulismo ni pollas en vinagre ni sabe hacer mas que un baño maria ? esta gente vive no en el sxix sino en la edad media..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ago 2022)

Melafo, pero los videos del padre molan mas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



El primero fué su tio, Jesús Manuel Martin Crespo. El resto se han querido subir al carro y van a rebufo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que la chica esta se está convirtiendo en la musa del foro...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ago 2022)

83K suscriptores....

hace 2 semanas tenía 50K....

Buena publicidad le hace Burbuja


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Cuentanos más, quiero ver un poco de salseo. Pasa los vídeos más importantes respecto a esto. Gracias.


----------



## Shy (5 Ago 2022)

Tiene cara de biega.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> 83K suscriptores....
> 
> hace 2 semanas tenía 50K....
> 
> Buena publicidad le hace Burbuja



jombre seguro que le pago al calvo por sacarla aqui . el calvo se hubiera conformado con una mamadita por supuesto..


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Ago 2022)

*Hola a todos pos mirar*


¿será CATETA? vaya forma de hablar...


----------



## Wasi (5 Ago 2022)

Te comía los calostros hija de putisima, me la pones como un cencerro


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Hezpañordos


----------



## Faldo (5 Ago 2022)

Yo ya la he enviado un mensaje preguntando a cuanto esta el camastro en su casa para cuando llegue el Max Max.


----------



## cimarrón (5 Ago 2022)

Buenas lentejas, gazpachos y ensalada de limones. Melafo con la peste a choto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Ago 2022)

Esperaba verla metiendose calabacines por el culo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes. 

A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes. 

El Manuel hizo un video que los puso fino pero luego lo borro. 
El enlace que he puesto es del segundo fuego. 

Más o menos sería ese el resumen de una mañana de agosto.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Ago 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Buenas lentejas, gazpachos y ensalada de limones. Melafo con la peste a choto.


----------



## hyperburned (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



Problemas del tercer mundo


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ago 2022)

Esa muchacha ha trabajado y sabe mil millones de cosas más que Irene Montero.


----------



## hyperburned (5 Ago 2022)

Seguro que conoció al Richard en la verbena, cuando estaba con la Chari. Y dijo: "ah, pos es mu bien avenío. ya le daré trabajo en la finca del pare". Y el Richard hasta los huevos de currar.

Estas te tratan como a un becerro. No me pone mucho...


----------



## hyperburned (5 Ago 2022)

Además. de chortina nada, que va para 28 añazos. El muro está cerca


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de marimandona. Le pastoreo un rato las cabras si después me embute el chorizo.


----------



## Teofrasto (5 Ago 2022)

Sería una gran ministra de agricultura y también de transición ecologíca y esas mierdas que le gustan a los progres


----------



## Furymundo (5 Ago 2022)

pero a que coño llamais chortina ? 
JODER


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (5 Ago 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Seguro que conoció al Richard en la verbena, cuando estaba con la Chari. Y dijo: "ah, pos es mu bien avenío. ya le daré trabajo en la finca del pare". Y el Richard hasta los huevos de currar.
> 
> Estas te tratan como a un becerro. No me pone mucho...




El Richar no ha doblado el lomo en su puta vida.

Tomad nota betillas, que me meto una tumbada en el sofá con el aire acondicionado a tope vendiendo hachís que os quito toda la tontería de remeros sin iniciativa ni emprendimiento.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



Estos acaban como el clan Pantoja pero a lo Puerto Hurraco style. Y la chortina pidiendo asilo político en la gran urbe. Seguro que más de un burbujo está dispuesto a acogerla como refugee.


----------



## Albion (5 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero a que coño llamais chortina ?
> JODER



Nos hacemos mayores. Pronto, cualquier charo de cuarenta será una chortina para el sector más provecto del foro.


----------



## Adelaido (5 Ago 2022)

Chortina dice... Esa ya es más charo que Irena Muntire


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (5 Ago 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Seguro que conoció al Richard en la verbena, cuando estaba con la Chari. Y dijo: "ah, pos es mu bien avenío. ya le daré trabajo en la finca del pare". Y el Richard hasta los huevos de currar.
> 
> Estas te tratan como a un becerro. No me pone mucho...




Me da que un becerro en esa granja está mejor tratado que un carapadre empujacarritos de dos larvas casado con paticorta en proceso de charificación, bajo riesgo inminente de viogenización.


----------



## hyperburned (5 Ago 2022)

Ellis Wyatt dijo:


> Me da que un becerro en esa granja está mejor tratado que un carapadre empujacarritos de dos larvas casado con paticorta en proceso de charificación, bajo riesgo inminente de viogenización.



sin duda


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Ago 2022)

*Nazaret, la chortina granjera nos dice cómo conservar las hortalizas de forma natural durante años*


*Ojo, cuidado con eso de que duran años. *

Lo que dice, y es conveniente escucharlo bien (12:50) , es _"Y ya teneis conservas para todo el año"_.
Esto se consume antes de la temporada que viene. Tenedlo en cuenta. Las conservas caseras se empiezan a estropear a los 6 meses. Puedes tenerlas hasta 2 años. Mas que eso, se suelen estropear.
Y con la carne mucha mas precaución, que puede ser muy peligroso. La carne, conservada seca, o salada, es mejor.

Las conservas caseras siempre se han utilizado en el campo para conservar un exceso de producción hasta la cosecha siguiente.
Que nadie se prepare una despensa de conservas caseras, pensando en muchos años, porque se le van a estropear.


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

ESTOS PALURDOS SE MATAN ENTRE SI POR CUATRO CABRAS Y AIREAN LOS CONFLICTOS FAMILIARES ESTO ACABARA COMO EN PUERTO URRACO O COMO EN TRUE DETECTIVE


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

nosotroh no queriamoh le abemo sakao la vaca y la obeja
pos mirar


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

El dia menos pensado veis alguno de sus videos con los gatetes y se os cae el mito...; "¡Es una follagatos...! Ya no me sirve para las pajas".

Yo vi varios videos suyos pero no tarde demasiado en ver el truco.
Os hago unas pocas preguntas:

¿Cuantas veces sale "el richar" en sus videos?
¿Cuantas se refiere a el como su "novio/pareja"?
¿Por que se refiere a quien la graba siempre como "camara" y no por su nombre?
¿Por que ha pasado tan subitamente de ser reacia a salir en los videos de su padre a abrir su propio canal y adelantarle por la derecha?
¿De donde saca el tiempo para tantisimos videos como sube entre la huerta, los perros, las ovejas, la cocina...?

Me parece bastante obvio que lo de esa familia es ya casi mas un reality show en plan "Las Kardashian" version "tenguntractoramarillo" que cualquier otra cosa, que pretenden vivir mas de youtube que del campo y que su irrupcion responde a atraer a un publico fiel y dispuesto a poner pasta en patreons y demas sacacuartos online que no tenian y que bueno... ya se esta viendo cual es.

El tiempo dara y quitara razones, pero si de aqui a unos meses la vemos haciendo directos en twich haciendo de marioneta rural a cambio de euritos, con un patreon y demas monetizaciones mas serias e intensas que la actual... que cada cual juzgue. Yo apuesto a que todo eso esta cerca.

PD: Me llama la atencion que muchos hablen de ella como "una mujer de verdad, a la antigua usanza" mientras lanzan mierda sin parar a la señora de Abascal... pues lamento comunicarles que ambas se dedican a lo mismo: INFLUENCERS. Una con trapitos caros y selfis en piscinas vendiendo glamour y la otra con camisetas Paco en gallineros y vendiendo ruralidad, pero ambas al final son vendedoras por redes sociales y no... ninguna de ellas va a meterse a vivir en la cocina ni os va a lavar los calzoncillos mientras os tomais una cerveza en el sofa.


----------



## imaginARIO (5 Ago 2022)

podría lavarse el pelo.


----------



## gilmour38 (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



Vaya pena no ver ese vídeo, joe, llamarme cotilla.


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

Igual esto acaba como la GRANJA con Lise y demás. Queremos cerdacos con cola de tornillo TORNILLEANDO en el establo. Onlyfans con CERDACOS.


----------



## Domm (5 Ago 2022)

El video me ha sorprendido gratamente. Pensaba que vivía en una cueva o algo así


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


>



¿Qué tiene esa de "chortina" si es más FEA QUE PÍCIO?... que arrastraos que sois, pero; ARRASTRAOS de los gordos, literalmente.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Maravillosa Nazaret! Os aviso foreros deleznables un respeto a esta MOZA!
> me encanta como empieza siempre sus videos con un "hola a *todos*"
> No la cambio ni por 100 chicas de su edad de la ciudad, de esas 100, la mitad no sabe ni hacer un huevo frito!! ni limpiar ni planchar ni hacer la o con un canuto. Ah... bailar regueton y chupar pollas negras eso lo hacen de cine



+1000. Además la muchacha se lo curra. El campo es muy duro. No sé lo que ganará pero bien merecido lo tiene.

Y encima no es nada fea. A mi me gusta ver sus videos pues mis abuelos también fueron ganaderos y viendo sus vivencias me retrotrae a la infancia.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Ago 2022)

Si llega a ser más guapa estaría ahora mismo con un millón de fans al menos.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


>



¿Alguien nos resume cómo se hace?


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Qué es C15?


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> y no... ninguna de ellas va a meterse a vivir en la cocina ni os va a lavar los calzoncillos mientras os tomais una cerveza en el sofa.



siempre con el mismo hombre de paja de las comidas y los calzoncillos.

Pues mira, payaso subnormal, los calzoncillos me los lavo yo (retard) y la comida me la hago yo ... retard al cubo.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Hay que joderse con los putos follamises vírgenes. 

De verdad pensáis que esta chica es fea?

No me extraña que no folleis,no.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Ago 2022)

Años? Hay un sistema de criogenización tradicional del que no tengo información?


----------



## apolyon (5 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


>



Hahaha estoy de hacer conservas..solo se pueden utilizar tapas nuevas esas tapas son una pura mierda, no esteriliza los tarros… vamos que en un par de meses como mucho se le salva un 5% de las conservas,,si no botulismo manda


----------



## Lionelhut (5 Ago 2022)

Parece que habéis descubierto la pólvora. Se ve a la legua que está chica es un DIAMANTE, muchísimos hombres matarían por estar con una mujer así. Guapa, sencilla, buen tipo, joven, trabajadora. Ahora mismo este tipo de chica no es que sea perfecta, es que no se encuentran.


----------



## DarkNight (5 Ago 2022)

david53 dijo:


>




Chortina? Mas bien Choni, en etapa pre-Charo


----------



## wopa (5 Ago 2022)

Y además tiene estudios. Monta una granja-escuela con el Ríchal y triunfan. Sabe mucho, comunica bien, se la ve apasionada con lo suyo... Sería una maestra ideal.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (5 Ago 2022)

Es la hija del autoctono?


----------



## Gorkako (5 Ago 2022)

le ha faltado dar la vuelta al bote aún en caliente para afianzar el vacío  , a nosotros nos ha pasado que luego no lo hace bien y como ha dicho un florero se estropea... en nuestro caso reutilizamos sólo una vez los botes... y embotamos principalmente tomate.

este tipo de conserva si al abrirla no escuchas el "plof" del vacío malo... mete dedito y prueba a ver si está agrio...


----------



## Algol (5 Ago 2022)

La cocina esa no pega para nada en un ambiente rural. Esos muebles y lavadero no son del campo. Es todo fake.


----------



## Tercios (5 Ago 2022)

Ye lonchafinista y octubrera. Lo recomienda para ahorrar y para el madmax.

Rispect.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Así es.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Por eso es conveniente llenar el bote casi a tope y completarlo con una capita de aceite de oliva. Si no hay aire, no se jode la conserva.
> 
> En las industriales emplean metabisulfito de sodio.



no es eso enterate mejor que vas a caer pajarito ,. si hay aire (gases en general) es porque ya tienes ahi "bichos" que los producen ,, el del botulismo es anerobico por lo que tampoco es garantia esto, ahi es mas importante el PH creo recordar ...

esto podia haberlo explicado , si es que lo sabe , demasiado "rural" veo yo a estos..


----------



## Andr3ws (5 Ago 2022)

"Pon en tu vida una C15" 

Me voy a hacerme una paja. Ta luec.


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

No se les tiene que estar dando mal porque ahora se ha animado también otra tía suya, lleva solo 6 días

Maribel Martin Crespo

Ya son 5 de la familia los que tienen canales si no me equivoco

Nazaret lleva un ritmo de unas 1500 subscripciones por día


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Y no toma precauciones en la manipulación para que eso no suceda? Cosas como limpieza, precocinar la conserva, hervir tarros previamente, autoclave, etc.



en modo casero eso no se puede hacer con grarantias . autoclave ? como mucho tindalizacion o vapor una hora pero no es practico . lo mas efectivo y seguro en modo casero es vinagre que es como se hace toda la vida..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Y no toma precauciones en la manipulación para que eso no suceda? Cosas como limpieza, precocinar la conserva, hervir tarros previamente, autoclave, etc.



en modo casero eso no se puede hacer con grarantias . autoclave ? como mucho tindalizacion o vapor una hora pero no es practico . lo mas efectivo y seguro en modo casero es vinagre que es como se hace toda la vida..

otra opcion es la desecacion . pero vamos que estos gañanes no tienen idea mas que de lo mas basico y pedestre...


----------



## El Exterminador (5 Ago 2022)

Una moza agradable, humilde, de campo y trabajadora...que más se puede pedir?


----------



## el segador (5 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues habla mejor que la menestra Chiki Montero



Joder es que has comparado a una Diosa con un gitana.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Ago 2022)

Con esas conservas se nvtre pa sacar adelante a to el ganao. 
Las comerciales no deben dar tanta energía.


----------



## djvan (5 Ago 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> Pues habla mejor que la menestra Chiki Montero



Y es más culta y hace cosas útiles ..


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> siempre con el mismo hombre de paja de las comidas y los calzoncillos.
> 
> Pues mira, payaso subnormal, los calzoncillos me los lavo yo (retard) y la comida me la hago yo ... retard al cubo.



Lo que no haces es entender el uso de cliches para expresar ideas generales.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo que no haces es entender el uso de cliches para expresar ideas generales.



el castellano es muy rico, se está produciendo un empobrecimienton del lenguaje.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué es C15?



La version moderna del tractor amarillo.


----------



## Anonimo23 (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ni habla de botulismo ni pollas en vinagre ni sabe hacer mas que un baño maria ? esta gente vive no en el sxix sino en la edad media..



es que haciendo un baño maria con agua hirviendo se evita el botulismo, eres tontisimo por lo que veo


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> es que haciendo un baño maria con agua hirviendo se evita el botulismo, eres tontisimo por lo que veo



no no se evita , el clostridio botulinico tiene esporas termoresistentes. si da la casualidad de que lo evitas es por otro factores que pueden estar en la composicion de la conserva por su PH..


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> No se les tiene que estar dando mal porque ahora se ha animado también otra tía suya, lleva solo 6 días
> 
> Maribel Martin Crespo
> 
> ...



Hombre, ten en cuenta que se levantan unos 3000-5000 leuros al mes. A este paso hasta tendrá canal el perro de la familia.


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué es C15?



Dios mío, que alguien me dé un garrote para acabar con la miserable existencia de estos millenials!







Un mito moderno de la automoción. Un salvavidas de la dura vida rural: sirve tanto para transportar a la familia de 11 personas como para cargar a 4 ovejas robadas en cualquier descampado. El uso que tiene no conoce límites.


----------



## ignatiux (5 Ago 2022)

A mi me gustan sus vídeos, es ingeniosa y didáctica además aprendes cosas las cuales las explica muy fácil.
Que no enseña cacho, creo que tampoco lo pretende.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> el castellano es muy rico, se está produciendo un empobrecimienton del lenguaje.



Ok.

En mi modesta opinion incurre en un craso error cuaquiera que presuponga que la inclita renunciara a su independencia, autonomia y futurible exito social y economico como persona influyente en las redes sociales a cambio de un matrimonio clasico en el que ella ejerza de cuasi invisible modosa ama de casa volcada en su marido e hijos a los que se dedicara en cuerpo y alma el resto de su vida.

¿Mejor asi? Pues ya esta.


----------



## Javito Putero (5 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> En mi modesta opinion incurre en un craso error cuaquiera que presuponga que la inclita renunciara a su independencia, autonomia y futurible exito social y economico como persona influyente en las redes sociales a cambio de un matrimonio clasico en el que ella ejerza de cuasi invisible modosa ama de casa volcada en su marido e hijos a los que se dedicara en cuerpo y alma el resto de su vida.
> 
> ¿Mejor asi? Pues ya esta.



correcto. pero además, todo eso es fruto de tu fértil imaginación.


----------



## little hammer (5 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Tiene cara de biega.



Pero un ojete de lo más apetecible


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Ago 2022)

Tenemos que juntarla con el Lobo Estepario.

Podría ser la mejor pareja de los últimos 30 años.


----------



## jdblazquez (5 Ago 2022)

Algol dijo:


> La cocina esa no pega para nada en un ambiente rural. Esos muebles y lavadero no son del campo. Es todo fake.



La gente en los pueblos tiene las cocinas y dormitorios más acondicionados que una ciudad. Me da la impresión que piensas que en los pueblos viven en los establos...

Posiblemente tengas menos de 30 años por la gilipollez que acabas de decir y por tu nulo conocimiento de cómo viven la gente en los pueblos.


----------



## Piotr (5 Ago 2022)

Hombre chortina chortina... Tampoco Es más bien una charina.


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que no se eche a perder por la fama y el dinerito.


----------



## jdblazquez (5 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué es C15?



¿Has vivido en una cueva los últimos 30 años?

Citroën C15 ha sido uno de los coche-furgoneta más vendida en España de la historia.

Todo el pequeño y mediano autonomo tenía una, todavía no entiendo por qué dejaron de fabricarla dado que era la mejor opción para tener un coche para desplazarte y para trabajar al mismo tiempo. Mi padre tenía una y la vendió, y el que la compró todavía la está usando, unos 30 años de vida de ese coche...








15 años sin la Citroën C15: el verdadero coche autónomo | Autocasión


Ésta es la historia del Citroën C-15, un automóvil que dejó de fabricarse cuando sus ventas seguían siendo un éxito. Verás por qué.




www.autocasion.com





Era un coche duro como él solo, consumía muy poco y se conducía muy bien. Uno de los mejores coches que han existido nunca en relación calidad-precio:








Viejas glorias: Citroën C15. La indestructible
 

Sabemos que aquí esperas ver los coches clásicos más deportivos... pero hoy rompemos una lanza en favor del Citroën C15, que de vieja gloria también tiene mucho.




www.topgear.es


----------



## Max Kraven (5 Ago 2022)

inteño dijo:


> La musa de burbuja.



La mujer con la que todo burbujero de bien nos gustaría compartir la vida.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Alguien nos resume cómo se hace?



Cortas las cosas en trozos, los metes a presion en un tarro, le pones aceite por encima, cierras el tarro y al baño maria... hale, hecho.


----------



## sasuke (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tenemos que juntarla con el Lobo Estepario.
> 
> Podría ser la mejor pareja de los últimos 30 años.



No veo yo al lobo currando con la azada y limpiando el monte, ese es más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tenemos que juntarla con el Lobo Estepario.
> 
> Podría ser la mejor pareja de los últimos 30 años.



Esta pone en la calle al vagazo del Lobo en 24 horas...jajaja


----------



## Tblls (5 Ago 2022)

Buena moza para tener descendencia


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> no no se evita , el clostridio botulinico tiene esporas termoresistentes. si da la casualidad de que lo evitas es por otro factores que pueden estar en la composicion de la conserva por su PH..



Efectivamente, aunque crece peor en las conservas vegetales. Las peligrosas son las de carne. Pero para eso está el escabeche que es la mejor garantía.

Lavar bien los botes con detergente o hervirlos, y luego acidificar el conservante es la mejor manera de reducir el riesgo de botulismo. Que igual la gente no lo sabe pero es uno de los venenos más potentes que existen. Te puede dejar en el sitio antes siquiera de que venga la ambulancia.

Edito.- De hecho se me acaba de ocurrir, cual podría ser la solución perfecta. Lavar botes y verduras con agua y un pequeño chorreón de lejía. Todo sea por el Mad-Max.


----------



## Hostigador (5 Ago 2022)

Prefiero aprender de los veteranos,pues a mi no me basta con conservar alimentos
durante tiempo,sino tambien conservar sus propiedades,y eso del baño maria...Igual se
han perdido algunas vitaminas por el proceso,¿no?Pero bueno,todo depende de si
kereis llenaros el estamago o nutriros...Aunke yo soy de los ke prefiere calidad sin
prescindir de la cantidad,aunke la 1ª resulte mas relevante
El veterano ke recomiendo se llama Francisco Llinares,seguro ke a mas de uno os suena:
Hilo para conservar alimentos - Foro de Salud 1000x100


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Hahaha estoy de hacer conservas..solo se pueden utilizar tapas nuevas esas tapas son una pura mierda, no esteriliza los tarros… vamos que en un par de meses como mucho se le salva un 5% de las conservas,,si no botulismo manda



Min 7:20, dice que lleva un montón de tiempo acumulando los tarros, pero estes conservan las etiquetas en buen estado, pese a que los usa para conservas caseras y los pone al bañño maría y los lava. Para mi que no hace conservas, que lo que hace es un vídeo, sugue sin convencerme, (más youtuber que campesina) sigo esperando cogerla en un renuncio. Manos muy finas, piel muy blanca, sale con mallas al campo, videos muy bien editados ... hay cosas que no encajan, ya caerá en un renuncio claro.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> correcto. pero además, todo eso es fruto de tu fértil imaginación.



Es producto de mi fertil intuicion.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Esta pone en la calle al vagazo del Lobo en 24 horas...jajaja



Minutos... en 24 minutos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (5 Ago 2022)

Lo hace mal, hay que taparlos cuando están calientes para que se haga el vacío.
Putos milenials.


----------



## Hostigador (5 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Lo hace mal, hay que taparlos cuando están calientes para que se haga el vacío.
> Putos milenials.



Da igual,la mayoria de preparacionistas piensa solo en cantidad,no en calidad,como ya dije con indirectas...


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Lo hace mal, hay que taparlos cuando están calientes para que se haga el vacío.
> Putos milenials.



Eso es si después no haces el baño maría, les das la vuelta y hacen vacío solos. Si los haces al baño maría se mete frío y hace el vacío en esa cocción.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (5 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Min 7:20, dice que lleva un montón de tiempo acumulando los tarros, pero estes conservan las etiquetas en buen estado, pese a que los usa para conservas caseras y los pone al bañño maría y los lava. Para mi que no hace conservas, que lo que hace es un vídeo, sugue sin convencerme, (más youtuber que campesina) sigo esperando cogerla en un renuncio. Manos muy finas, piel muy blanca, sale con mallas al campo, videos muy bien editados ... hay cosas que no encajan, ya caerá en un renuncio claro.



¿Se conoce su formación? El clan de los Crespo, por lo que se ve en los vídeos, pertenece a la pequeña burguesía rural (son propietarios, tienen empleados, el autóctono alguna vez se ha vanagloriado de ser amigo de tal alcalde o cual empresaurio, una hija del autóctono estudia en Madrid).

Nazaret tiene pinta de haber hecho ADE, Marketing, Magisterio o algo así y haber visto el filón en mercadear con la vida rural.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Ago 2022)

La muchacha dise que lleva años asiendo esa conserva asina. 

Pues no, no se ase asín, se ase como dise uno que no lo ha hecho nunca.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Lo hace mal, hay que taparlos cuando están calientes para que se haga el vacío.
> Putos milenials.



Bien visto. Tiene logica.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Ago 2022)

el que vuelva a disir cómo se tiene que aser, que suba bidrio a putube o no vale una mierda su método


----------



## Sr. Pérez (5 Ago 2022)

La amo.

Sólo una mujer así me haría rendir la nave, entregar las armas, hincar la rodilla, bajar del monte, firmar lo que sea.

Si me dice "despezonar" susurrao al oido, le pongo un piso.


----------



## Axouxere (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



¿CINCO youtubers?
El tío, el padre, ella, el primo Abraham. Dime quien es el quinto que interesa. 
Gracias.


----------



## Axouxere (5 Ago 2022)

KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA dijo:


> El Richar no ha doblado el lomo en su puta vida.
> 
> Tomad nota betillas, que me meto una tumbada en el sofá con el aire acondicionado a tope vendiendo hachís que os quito toda la tontería de remeros sin iniciativa ni emprendimiento.



El Richard es ingeniero agrónomo y tiene su propia plantación de cerezos en el Valle del Jerte.


----------



## cuartango (5 Ago 2022)

Es buena niña pero tiene una voz demasiado bruta y no es suficientemente femenina en mi opinión. Ganaría bastante vistiendo mejor y cuidándose un poco más, tiene pinta de tener un pandero considerable y cuerpo algo de pera. Aún así, coincido en que es una chica interesante y que le da mil vueltas a la española media.


----------



## Yomimo (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Efectivamente, es como el Falcon Crest de las Hurdes pero me quedo con el tío, es el qué tiene más mérito y además se le ve un tipo muy noble, sin dobleces.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tenemos que juntarla con el Lobo Estepario.
> 
> Podría ser la mejor pareja de los últimos 30 años.



Son antagónicos, no me jodas. Esta muchacha "labura" de cojones. El otro es una especie de Diogenes de Sinope para zoomers.

Creo que no tardaría ni cinco minutos en hostiarle nuestra pastorcita pizzpi con su garrote artesana.


----------



## Yomimo (5 Ago 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Problemas del tercer mundo



Tercer mundo, sí... Cuando tú tengas problemas para comer caliente estos se llenarán la panza sin problemas y tan campantes.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

El día que salga en bikini peta el canal a un millón de suscriptores.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El dia menos pensado veis alguno de sus videos con los gatetes y se os cae el mito...; "¡Es una follagatos...! Ya no me sirve para las pajas".
> 
> Yo vi varios videos suyos pero no tarde demasiado en ver el truco.
> Os hago unas pocas preguntas:
> ...



El Richar sale cuando se juntan par trabajar en algo. 
No se refiere como novio pero se sobreentiende pero si no lo son da igual. 
Le ha cogido afición a la cámara y a leer los comentarios, será un subidón de adrenalina tener tantos espectadores y comentaristas. 
Aparte está haciendo una labor para defender a la gente de campo dándo a conocer su modo de vida y sus problemas. 
Lo hace porque se avecinan tiempos muy duros para ellos (mira Holanda) y se están defendiendo de antemano denunciando todas las dificultades que ya les ponen.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

cuartango dijo:


> Es buena niña pero tiene una voz demasiado bruta y no es suficientemente femenina en mi opinión. Ganaría bastante vistiendo mejor y cuidándose un poco más, tiene pinta de tener un pandero considerable y cuerpo algo de pera. Aún así, coincido en que es una chica interesante y que le da mil vueltas a la española media.



Pandero considerablemente duro y alto, o sea antigravitatorio. 
Lo de femenina, si te folla duro, no hay problema, otra cosa es que sea discutona y rebelde, pero con lo inteligente que parece no creo que le haga falta discutir. 
Esta chica no te presenta problemas de mujer de ciudad, que siempre dan por culo con_ tengo frío, tengo calor, estoy cansada, necesito mi almohad, arreglame un enchufe... _


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> ¿Se conoce su formación? El clan de los Crespo, por lo que se ve en los vídeos, pertenece a la pequeña burguesía rural (son propietarios, tienen empleados, el autóctono alguna vez se ha vanagloriado de ser amigo de tal alcalde o cual empresaurio, una hija del autóctono estudia en Madrid).
> 
> Nazaret tiene pinta de haber hecho ADE, Marketing, Magisterio o algo así y haber visto el filón en mercadear con la vida rural.



ADE magisterio mis pelotas, si fuera así, no hablaría tan paleta, estaría contaminada de los modos de ciudad y no doblaría el lomo como se la ve.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tenemos que juntarla con el Lobo Estepario.
> 
> Podría ser la mejor pareja de los últimos 30 años.



Agua y aceite, el lobo lo que necesita es una puta que lo mantenga y le surta de marihuana.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (5 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> ADE magisterio mis pelotas, si fuera así, no hablaría tan paleta, estaría contaminada de los modos de ciudad y no doblaría el lomo como se la ve.



En la carrera tuve compañeros del mundo rural a simple vista más "paletos" que Nazaret. Hoy más de uno es funci A1.

Además siendo de pueblo y habiéndote criado allí no es difícil exagerar tu manera de hablar sin que se note que es postureo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> En la carrera tuve compañeros del mundo rural a simple vista más "paletos" que Nazaret. Hoy más de uno es funci A1.
> 
> Además siendo de pueblo y habiéndote criado allí no es difícil exagerar tu manera de hablar sin que se note que es postureo.



Eso sí, recordemos al de GH que tenia esa carrera, pero trabajar,,, eso se pierde la costumbre. 

Por cierto, hasta las pelotas que las alertas de citas me salga luego el foro en blanco, a qué se debe?


----------



## Hanselcat (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> gandaluza o excremeña ?
> 
> la vuelta al campo va a ser la tendencia en los proximos años..



La tendencia será vivir en zulos compartidos en mierda de ciudades y alimentados por harina de cucaracha.


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Hay que joderse con los putos follamises vírgenes.
> 
> De verdad pensáis que esta chica es fea?
> 
> No me extraña que no folleis,no.



Es que *es FEA DE COJONES* y eso, que "se arreglará" para los videos... digo yo, puesto que no sigo estas mierdas de canales por los que babeáis los VERDADEROS follamisas virgencicas, que tiene ESTRABISMO y todo!!! joder!!!... a las bizcas, no se las folla uno a no ser que sean las 5 de la mañana y vayas hasta el culo de bourbon y en el coche y a oscuras.

... y lo de que "no follamos" pues, que quieres que te diga. Todavía tengo la polla chorreando ESO SÍ, con la misma de siempre, que para eso, se echa uno parienta, para follar seguro y a diario y A PELITO, eh?


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> El Richar sale cuando se juntan par trabajar en algo.
> No se refiere como novio pero se sobreentiende pero si no lo son da igual.
> Le ha cogido afición a la cámara y a leer los comentarios, será un subidón de adrenalina tener tantos espectadores y comentaristas.
> Aparte está haciendo una labor para defender a la gente de campo dándo a conocer su modo de vida y sus problemas.
> Lo hace porque se avecinan tiempos muy duros para ellos (mira Holanda) y se están defendiendo de antemano denunciando todas las dificultades que ya les ponen.



Pues yo creo que no lo dice y dice "camara" en vez de "richar" (seguramebtw sea el quien grabe...) porque eso reduciria el factor "babososbait" que SABE PERFECTAMENTE que le da suscriptores y likes.

Por lo demas que dices... me parece perfecto, yo solo digo que muchos estan idealizandola de forma bastante ingenua.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Ago 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Es que *es FEA DE COJONES* y eso, que "se arreglará" para los videos... digo yo, puesto que no sigo estas mierdas de canales por los que babeáis los VERDADEROS follamisas virgencicas, que tiene ESTRABISMO y todo!!! joder!!!... a las bizcas, no se las folla uno a no ser que sean las 5 de la mañana y vayas hasta el culo de bourbon y en el coche y a oscuras.
> 
> ... y lo de que "no follamos" pues, que quieres que te diga. Todavía tengo la polla chorreando ESO SÍ, con la misma de siempre, que para eso, se echa uno parienta, para follar seguro y a diario y A PELITO, eh?



Joder, con los aires que te gastas tu parienta debe de ser Brooke Shields en sus años mozos por lo menos.

Brad Pitt ¿Eres tú?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> En la carrera tuve compañeros del mundo rural a simple vista más "paletos" que Nazaret. Hoy más de uno es funci A1.
> 
> Además siendo de pueblo y habiéndote criado allí no es difícil exagerar tu manera de hablar sin que se note que es postureo.



jombre es que excremadura es lo mas subdesarrollado del orbe occidental ... ahi hay cada especimen... Badajoz es especialmente atrasada y siniestra..


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿CINCO youtubers?
> El tío, el padre, ella, el primo Abraham. Dime quien es el quinto que interesa.
> Gracias.



Su tía

Maribel Martin Crespo


----------



## No al NOM (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> gandaluza o excremeña ?
> 
> la vuelta al campo va a ser la tendencia en los proximos años..



Tú no tienes huevos a insultar a un andaluz o extremeño a la cara, te la dejan lisa


----------



## Gigatr0n (5 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Joder, con los aires que te gastas tu parienta debe de ser Brooke Shields en sus años mozos por lo menos.
> 
> Brad Pitt ¿Eres tú?



"Con los aires que gasto"?... joder, porque no la conoces a ella, que bien podría superarme tranquilamente en algunas horas del día.

Brad Pitt no creo que hable español ni con el google translator ese.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

A mí me gustó éste vídeo que sacó el mes pasado y donde deja claro que es mentira que muchas aves rapaces estén en peligro de extinción como aseguran los políticos y los de los tinglados progre-ecolojetas. 

Según comenta, por su zona (Cáceres) hay una plaga de lechuzas procedentes de una suelta de aves rapaces que se le comen las gallinas y las CRIAS DE GATO....o sea, es otra forma mas de joder al que tenga alguna granja o explotación en el campo porque sin gatos los ratones te joden vivo...


----------



## unaburbu (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Nmjds que el tío es el cabrero.


----------



## PZOEnomas (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí me gustó éste vídeo que sacó el mes pasado y donde deja claro que es mentira que muchas aves rapaces estén en peligro de extinción como aseguran los políticos y los de los tinglados progre-ecolojetas.
> 
> Según comenta, por su zona (Cáceres) hay una plaga de lechuzas procedentes de una suelta de aves rapaces que se le comen las gallinas y las CRIAS DE GATO....o sea, es otra forma mas de joder al que tenga alguna granja o explotación en el campo porque sin gatos los ratones te joden vivo...



Las rapaces se comen los ratones, y si hay exceso que no se preocupen, que ya se encargarán de exterminarlas en los cotos de caza.
El tío cabrero se ha quitado los apellidos en el canal de YouTube. No se quién ha dicho que terminan como en Puertohurraco, pero va llevar razón.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Tú no tienes huevos a insultar a un andaluz o extremeño a la cara, te la dejan lisa



soy leones , chicarron del norte . puedo solo con esos gitanos con una mano a la espalda.


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Su tía
> 
> Maribel Martin Crespo



Da para esto...







Pero mezclado con esto...


----------



## Gnomo (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



¿Sabes cuándo se ha cambiado el nombre por lo de "El autóctono"? Si es de hace poco puede que haya ciertas movidas entre ellos. Vamos, lo típico en la familia cuando empiezan a aparecer perras.


----------



## Akira. (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Hay vídeo de eso?


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

PZOEnomas dijo:


> Las rapaces se comen los ratones, y si hay exceso que no se preocupen, que ya se encargarán de exterminarlas en los cotos de caza.



 Si pero ¿DONDE, se los comen?...en el gallinero de Nazaret parece que prefieren otras presas mas fáciles...


----------



## PZOEnomas (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si pero ¿DONDE, se los comen?...en el gallinero de Nazaret parece que prefieren otras presas mas fáciles...



Si la chortina fuese una mujer de campo de verdad estaría esperanzo a las lechuzas escopeta en mano.


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

y si vierais quianse folla a vuestra musa,


Akira. dijo:


> Hay vídeo de eso?



Lo puse en la página 2


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuándo se ha cambiado el nombre por lo de "El autóctono"? Si es de hace poco puede que haya ciertas movidas entre ellos. Vamos, lo típico en la familia cuando empiezan a aparecer perras.



Hace muy pocos días...2, 3? no creo que más, quizá solo uno


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuándo se ha cambiado el nombre por lo de "El autóctono"? Si es de hace poco puede que haya ciertas movidas entre ellos. Vamos, lo típico en la familia cuando empiezan a aparecer perras.



Jajaja no lo sabía, se ha desvinculado del apellido.


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Nmjds que el tío es el cabrero.



Si


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿CINCO youtubers?
> El tío, el padre, ella, el primo Abraham. Dime quien es el quinto que interesa.
> Gracias.



La hermana, Maribel Martín crespo


----------



## Maquinadematar (5 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué es C15?



Un vehículo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

PZOEnomas dijo:


> Si la chortina fuese una mujer de campo de verdad estaría esperanzo a las lechuzas escopeta en mano.



Sí, muy buena idea liarse a escopetazos con las aves que sueltan los políticos; el multazo no se lo quitaba ni el bufete Uría-Menéndez.

Y la "chortina" tiene mas carácter que un sargento de la Legión, a mas de un urbanita os iba a poner firmes pero bien...


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

Clan familiar 

Enlaces a canales de youtube

"Protagonista": Nazaret Martín C.
Padre: Feli Martín Crespo
Tío: Jesús Manuel El autóctono
Tía: Maribel Martin Crespo
Primo: Abraham.J Hernández


Y lo que te rondaré morena


----------



## Shy (5 Ago 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Pero un ojete de lo más apetecible



¿Donde se puede ver?


----------



## Busher (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Clan familiar
> 
> Enlaces a canales de youtube
> 
> ...


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (5 Ago 2022)

Ufff, ojala yo hubiese tenido una mujer asi... y embarazarla y vivir una vida tranquilo en un entorno rural, eso si que seria felicidad y no lo que respiro en estas urbes de mierda.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ago 2022)

Extrema y dura tus mujeres como me la ponen


----------



## Gnomo (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> No se les tiene que estar dando mal porque ahora se ha animado también otra tía suya, lleva solo 6 días
> 
> Maribel Martin Crespo
> 
> ...



Jesús Manuel, Feli, Maribel, Nazaret...
¿Quién es el quinto?


----------



## Yomimo (5 Ago 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuándo se ha cambiado el nombre por lo de "El autóctono"? Si es de hace poco puede que haya ciertas movidas entre ellos. Vamos, lo típico en la familia cuando empiezan a aparecer perras.



Ha sido hace unos días a raiz de las movidas familiares por lo del incendio.


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> Jesús Manuel, Feli, Maribel, Nazaret...
> ¿Quién es el quinto?



lo tienes unos mensajes más arriba jodio, solo 3


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí me gustó éste vídeo que sacó el mes pasado y donde deja claro que es mentira que muchas aves rapaces estén en peligro de extinción como aseguran los políticos y los de los tinglados progre-ecolojetas.
> 
> Según comenta, por su zona (Cáceres) hay una plaga de lechuzas procedentes de una suelta de aves rapaces que se le comen las gallinas y las CRIAS DE GATO....o sea, es otra forma mas de joder al que tenga alguna granja o explotación en el campo porque sin gatos los ratones te joden vivo...



son muy alimañeros y muy poco ecologicos estos gañanes ...mas de tirar cabras desde el campanario y eso...su Ci es bajo ..ni la TV generalizada ha conseguido meter a estos en el mundo occidental...quiza sean siglos de endogamia..


----------



## |||||||| (5 Ago 2022)

Menudo curro para tener un par de latas de hortalizas de mierda.

Con el dinero que gano en todo ese tiempo de elaboración, me compro un palet en el Makro con la cuenta de algún conocido y me sobra tiempo y dinero además de tener más variedad de conservas y más garantías higiénicas.

Los urbanitas flipáis mucho con las paletas del campo, lo entiendo teniendo en cuenta las legiones de golfas que os rodean, pero las campesinas son igual de falsas y seguramente ésta se ha pasado por la piedra a algún moro o negro que curraba en sus fincas.

Dejad de soñar con princesas, putos.


----------



## PZOEnomas (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Sí, muy buena idea liarse a escopetazos con las aves que sueltan los políticos; el multazo no se lo quitaba ni el bufete Uría-Menéndez.
> 
> Y la "chortina" tiene mas carácter que un sargento de la Legión, a mas de un urbanita os iba a poner firmes pero bien...



Uno del Seprona en cada esquina. A ver cómo crees que se extinguen las rapaces. En cuanto los guardas de los cotos las detectan les pegan un tiro. Los del Seprona son funciovagos con horario y fuera de él no van a estar dándose vueltas por la finca.


----------



## thefuckingfury (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> ni habla de botulismo ni pollas en vinagre ni sabe hacer mas que un baño maria ? esta gente vive no en el sxix sino en la edad media..



En casa de mi abuelo se hervían antes los tarros que ibas a usar vacíos, para esterilizarlos. Sabían que era peligroso.


----------



## Akira. (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Clan familiar
> 
> Enlaces a canales de youtube
> 
> ...



Madre mía, han hecho negocio. Lo que puede ocurrir es que las envidias salgan a florecer.


----------



## pepero200 (5 Ago 2022)

Si el ritmo que lleva Nazaret en suscripciones no baja, antes de que termine el año le va a meter una pasada al tío autóctono que no le va a hacer ni puta gracia 

Hay otro hilo de ella por aquí:

Nazaret nos enseña a preparacionarse hortalizas pal invierno. No te puedes imaginar como acabo.


----------



## Yomimo (5 Ago 2022)

pepero200 dijo:


> Si el ritmo que lleva Nazaret en suscripciones no baja, antes de que termine el año le va a meter una pasada al tío autóctono que no le va a hacer ni puta gracia



El autóctono en el fondo pasa bastante del tema, lo suyo es la ganadería y el campo, qué le va bien.


----------



## Euron G. (5 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...




Macho, acabas de definir ESPAÑA de una manera tan extraordinaria que he tenido que leerlo 3 veces.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

PZOEnomas dijo:


> Uno del Seprona en cada esquina. A ver cómo crees que se extinguen las rapaces. En cuanto los guardas de los cotos las detectan les pegan un tiro. Los del Seprona son funciovagos con horario y fuera de él no van a estar dándose vueltas por la finca.



pero las rapaces se comeran los ratones , esa retrasada no sabe ni lo que dice , es el tipico discurso de gañan rural contra "los bichos" que ha mamado desde chica ...de hecho parece un tio tontito , el otro hijo del padre cabrero..

muy poco ecologicos estos rurales de la ejpaña profunda , asi no van a adquirir resiliencia...


----------



## PZOEnomas (5 Ago 2022)

Yo llevo siguiendo al cabrero desde hace tiempo, y recuerdo que en un vídeo decía que todo lo había conseguido él solo, y que la familia no le había ayudado nunca.
Además, ¿no os parece raro que no salgan en sus vídeos su hermano y su sobrina? Ni siquiera los nombra.


JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero las rapaces se comeran los ratones , esa retrasada no sabe ni lo que dice , es el tipico discurso de gañan rural contra "los bichos" que ha mamado desde chica ...de hecho parece un tio tontito , el otro hijo del padre cabrero..



Hace unos días mi padre, pastor de toda la vida, tuvo que dejar por imposible la discusión con un hombre de campo que decía que las abejas no valían para nada y que había que matarlas para que no nos picaran.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Ago 2022)

Si la paleta diese sus lecciones en pelota picada, se podria hacer de oro.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (5 Ago 2022)

Yo si que la despezonaba a lamentones.


----------



## Euron G. (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 Ago 2022)

Un presentimiento turbio en todo esto me dice que va a acabar en el Fakings, siendo preñada a peloc por Torbe.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


>



jojo que golpe has tenido ahi.... pero me temo que solo los de cierta edad recordamos tan infaustos sucesos..


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> son muy alimañeros y muy poco ecologicos estos gañanes ...mas de tirar cabras desde el campanario y eso...su Ci es bajo ..ni la TV generalizada ha conseguido meter a estos en el mundo occidental...quiza sean siglos de endogamia..



Por supuesto, si se alegrasen cada vez que una alimaña les mata un animal demostrarían mucha mas "conciencia ecológica" (consecuencia de tener un CI de 150 mínimo, claro)...

Modo irónico off


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> A mí me gustó éste vídeo que sacó el mes pasado y donde deja claro que es mentira que muchas aves rapaces estén en peligro de extinción como aseguran los políticos y los de los tinglados progre-ecolojetas.
> 
> Según comenta, por su zona (Cáceres) hay una plaga de lechuzas procedentes de una suelta de aves rapaces que se le comen las gallinas y las CRIAS DE GATO....o sea, es otra forma mas de joder al que tenga alguna granja o explotación en el campo porque sin gatos los ratones te joden vivo...



En Cáceres tienen lechuzas como gárgolas o qué cojones...Menudas chorradas suelta la no chortina.

PD: los gatos sólo sirven para comer Friskies.


----------



## Euron G. (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> jojo que golpe has tenido ahi.... pero me temo que solo los de cierta edad recordamos tan infaustos sucesos..



Pues deberían conocer más la historia, la sordidez y truculencia no tienen límites. Recuerdo a un cámara grabando un primer plano de una cría metida en un ataud. Algo grotesco ciertamente


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Por supuesto, si se alegrasen cada vez que una alimaña les mata un animal demostrarían mucha mas "conciencia ecológica" (consecuencia de tener un CI de 150 mínimo, claro)...
> 
> Modo irónico off



las lechuzas comen ratones y ratas , tambien pollos de gallina si esta retrasada se deja el gallinero abierto claro..y las ratas tambien comen pollos de gallina y esas si se cuelan en gallineros ..mas le valen lechuzas que ratas.. pero esta que va a saber...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> En Cáceres tienen lechuzas como gárgolas o qué cojones...Menudas chorradas suelta la no chortina.



Deduzco que ustec debe ser también de Cáceres y conoce la fauna de allí mejor que ella...


----------



## Cognome (5 Ago 2022)

Qué feos, paletazos, e ignorantes son todos, joder, vas a vivir allí y acabas a machetazos con esos salvajes. Hay que tener una vida de mierda, pero muy de mierda para seguirlos, ensalzarlos y piropearlos. Y parece que mucha gente está así.


----------



## little hammer (5 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede ver?



Hay un video por ahí, colgué el enlace en otro hilo.

Busca en mi historial


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Deduzco que ustec debe ser también de Cáceres y conoce la fauna de allí mejor que ella...



Ah, es que ahora va a ser que las lechuzas cacereñas son más grandes que las gallegas. Como no es la misma especie...

Repito, de los miles de gatos que hemos tenido (los mata todos los años la carretera), jamás se ha merendado uno una lechuza. Sí se los han zampado zorros e incluso lobos, pero lechuzas???? Anda y que le vaya a contar historias a otro. Yo crié lechuzas, además, y esas sí que cazan ratones. Y lo de que cazan gallinas ya es el desconoje, hoyga. Ni siquiera las águilas lo hacen. Y por otra parte, cómo leches entran las lechuzas en un gallinero? Aquí los cerramos a cal y canto por las noches, de lo contrario el que se las come es el raposo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> las lechuzas comen ratones y ratas , tambien pollos de gallina si esta retrasada se deja el gallinero abierto claro..y las ratas tambien comen pollos de gallina y esas si se cuelan en gallineros ..



Si y las crías de gato que las meta en el gallinero también, o que se las meta en la cama como hacen las charos urbanitas.. (50 tacos y el coño reseco pero mentalidad adolescente forever)

Viendo el vídeo se infiere que la lechuza, como todos los animales, se va a por las presas fáciles, no son tan tontos como un urbanita ecolojeta.. y también se infiere que la lechuza se cargó a la gallina cuando era de día porque recoger a los animales de noche igualmente sólo se le ocurre a un urbanita gilipollas.....


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si y las crías de gato que las meta en el gallinero también, o que se las meta en la cama como hacen las charos urbanitas.. (50 tacos y el coño reseco pero mentalidad adolescente forever)
> 
> Viendo el vídeo se infiere que la lechuza, como todos los animales, se va a por las presas fáciles, no son tan tontos como un urbanita ecolojeta.. y también se infiere que la lechuza se cargó a la gallina cuando era de día porque recoger a los animales de noche igualmente sólo se le ocurre a un urbanita gilipollas.....



ATONTAO. 

Las lechuzas son animales nocturnos, no cazan a la luz del día ni drojadas.

Lo que te ha contado el otro florero es la verdad. Lo más probable es que:

1) La muchacha sea sucnormal por dejar el gallinero abierto de noche.

2) Tenga una plaga de ratas curiosa. Que son las que se comen las crías de conejos, de gatos (si la madre se descuida), de gallinas y de lo que haga falta.


----------



## Morototeo (5 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> *Nazaret, la chortina granjera nos dice cómo conservar las hortalizas de forma natural durante años*
> 
> 
> *Ojo, cuidado con eso de que duran años. *
> ...



hay que tener mucho cuidado si. Yo uso algo de acido citríco para bajar el ph, tanto en tomate triturado, como en los pimientos. Lo del baño maria solo es posible para productos con ph bajo, y si tienen resto de tierra mucho cuidado, hay muchos que no son aptos para baño maria, solo en autoclave. Yo hago solo tomate y pimientos, las cebollas se guardan bien, si las tienes en sitio adecuado, los pimientos guardamos secos, ajos igual, tienes muchas cosas que puedes guardar para el invierno, calabazas, patatas..etc Y en invierno la huerta da muchas cosas tambien, no os olvidéis de la huerta de invierno.


----------



## KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA (5 Ago 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> El Richard es ingeniero agrónomo y tiene su propia plantación de cerezos en el Valle del Jerte.



Has mirado mi nombre?

Richar, KEVIN RICHAR HEREDIA sólo hay uno.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> ATONTAO.
> 
> Las lechuzas son animales nocturnos, no cazan a la luz del día ni drojadas.
> 
> ...



1) Soltó a las gallinas según dice en el vídeo, por sus comentarios queda claro que no se lo ha visto y que lo suyo es criticar por deporte.

2) Yo he visto lechuzas con el crepúsculo al igual que murciélagos, que no cacen a esa hora aunque tengan hambre y se trate de una presa indefensa sería realmente sorprendente, como si el bicho siguiera un horario estricto de comidas...  

3) Yo tengo un gallinero en una finca rural pero cercana un pueblo de 40.000 habitantes y nunca he visto ni una rata, sólo ratones, la del vídeo ni siquiera las menciona y me la creo; tambien debe saber mejor que todos ustedes qué clase de bichos le atacan ...o sea, no cuela.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Si y las crías de gato que las meta en el gallinero también, o que se las meta en la cama como hacen las charos urbanitas.. (50 tacos y el coño reseco pero mentalidad adolescente forever)
> 
> Viendo el vídeo se infiere que la lechuza, como todos los animales, se va a por las presas fáciles, no son tan tontos como un urbanita ecolojeta.. y también se infiere que la lechuza se cargó a la gallina cuando era de día porque recoger a los animales de noche igualmente sólo se le ocurre a un urbanita gilipollas.....



si estas encoñado de la chotina rural lo mejor es que le propongas matrimonio , en esos entornos puedes salir escopetao si la familia se entera...recuerda PUERTO HURRACO...


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si estas encoñado de la chotina rural lo mejor es que le propongas matrimonio , en esos entornos puedes salir escopetao si la familia se entera...recuerda PUERTO HURRACO...



Ejj que también soy propietario rural y veo que tiene razón en muchas cosas que dice y las expone bien....secsualmente no me llama primero porque del cuello para abajo no se ve nada y ojos que no ven corazón que no siente.... y segundo porque no me atraen las mujeres con demasiado caracter, como es esa sin lugar a dudas...me gustan mas sumisas y manejables


----------



## MrDanger (5 Ago 2022)

Se ha pervertido mucho el término "chortina".


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (5 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> hay que tener mucho cuidado si. Yo uso algo de acido citríco para bajar el ph, tanto en tomate triturado, como en los pimientos. Lo del baño maria solo es posible para productos con ph bajo, y si tienen resto de tierra mucho cuidado, hay muchos que no son aptos para baño maria, solo en autoclave. Yo hago solo tomate y pimientos, las cebollas se guardan bien, si las tienes en sitio adecuado, los pimientos guardamos secos, ajos igual, tienes muchas cosas que puedes guardar para el invierno, calabazas, patatas..etc Y en invierno la huerta da muchas cosas tambien, no os olvidéis de la huerta de invierno.



en italia/ mararzano Napoles ,usan un metodo de secado de tomates muy bueno a ver si os enterais y nos lo contais..


----------



## Pasta (5 Ago 2022)

Ésta si sabe montárselo para generar cash sano out of the system, no como lobo estepario que andará por ahí todo encabronado


----------



## Shudra (5 Ago 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Un presentimiento turbio en todo esto me dice que va a acabar en el Fakings, siendo preñada a peloc por Torbe.



HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA DEJA DE LURKEAR /GIF/ KE SE DE DONDE HAS SAKAO EL WEBM DE LA FIRMA


----------



## Esparto (5 Ago 2022)

Es una gañana como el resto de la familia.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (5 Ago 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA DEJA DE LURKEAR /GIF/ KE SE DE DONDE HAS SAKAO EL WEBM DE LA FIRMA



Es /wsg/ sucnor.


----------



## PZOEnomas (5 Ago 2022)

Pasta dijo:


> Ésta si sabe montárselo para generar cash sano out of the system, no como lobo estepario que andará por ahí todo encabronado



Muy fuera del sistema no está, porque como buena pueblerina vive de las subvenciones. Siempre se queja de los precios porque parece que aún no sabe que la PAC se la dan para que venda barato.


----------



## Morototeo (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> en italia/ mararzano Napoles ,usan un metodo de secado de tomates muy bueno a ver si os enterais y nos lo contais..



secado y luego aceite de oliva.. PARA secar hay de todo, lo mejor es un deshidratador de verduras, en aliexpress tienes baratos. en amazon tb pero mas caros. Es buen invento. yo lo uso para las semillas, para secar semillas bien. Y para las setas.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ago 2022)

A los que dicen que es una gañana y paleta me gustaría verlos en un madmax, a ver si os apañabais mejor que ella. Ayyy, urbanitas...


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Ago 2022)

Pero qué os ha hecho la muchacha? Está pelando cebollas y ordeñando cabras no más. Cada día que pasa más sucia, aunque aun no lo suficiente para mi gusto.


----------



## medion_no (6 Ago 2022)

No esta mal la garrula, por lo menos parece que hace buenas lentejas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Ago 2022)

La futura madre de mis hijos debe ser así, una mujer sencilla, afable y casera que te haga la vida más llevadera y eduque a los críos en el amor a la naturaleza y en el respeto a la familia. 
Todas las drogadictas del like, feminazis, Tindereras, borrachitas de ego y pelimoradas politatuadas para vosotros. A mi dadme a una como Nazareth, las Jenny's y las Jessis no las quiero ni regaladas.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ago 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Maestra.
> 
> Esta chica tiene más conocimiento -verdaderamente útil- en la uña del pie meñique que Ireno en todo su cuerpo.
> 
> ...



ciertamente una mujeh fuehte y curtia de la extremadura profunda seria lo mah mejoh para el mad max ... es graciosah tambien ..a mi me hace gracia..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> La futura madre de mis hijos debe ser así, una mujer sencilla, afable y casera que te haga la vida más llevadera y eduque a los críos en el amor a la naturaleza y en el respeto a la familia.
> Todas las drogadictas del like, feminazis, Tindereras, borrachitas de ego y pelimoradas politatuadas para vosotros. A mi dadme a una como Nazareth, las Jenny's y las Jessis no las quiero ni regaladas.



bueno el amor a la naturaleza no parece que lo prodigue mucho ...sobre todo con los "bichoh"...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ago 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> La futura madre de mis hijos debe ser así, una mujer sencilla, afable y casera que te haga la vida más llevadera y eduque a los críos en el amor a la naturaleza y en el respeto a la familia.
> Todas las drogadictas del like, feminazis, Tindereras, borrachitas de ego y pelimoradas politatuadas para vosotros. A mi dadme a una como Nazareth, las Jenny's y las Jessis no las quiero ni regaladas.



bueno el amor a la naturaleza no parece que lo prodigue mucho ...sobre todo con los "bichoh"...


----------



## Javito Putero (6 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> En la carrera tuve compañeros del mundo rural a simple vista más "paletos" que Nazaret. Hoy más de uno es funci A1.
> 
> Además siendo de pueblo y habiéndote criado allí no es difícil exagerar tu manera de hablar sin que se note que es postureo.



yo estoy contigo ... son recursos yo por cosas de la vida conozco los barrios pijos y los lumpen de mi ciudad y sé salir indemne de ambos ... otra gente da el cante en cuanto entran, porque no conocen las costumbres o los códigos y no se saben comportar.

Pues esto es lo mismo, esta chica lleva en su adn el campo y se sabe comportar, pero seguro que ha pisado más ciudad de lo que creemos. Está muy pulida.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



Coño gracias, ojalá pudiésemos recuperar el vídeo perdido de Manuel, me parece a mí que el tipejo ese no está nada contento con que su sobrina esté ganando tanta popularidad... ¿celos insaid?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El dia menos pensado veis alguno de sus videos con los gatetes y se os cae el mito...; "¡Es una follagatos...! Ya no me sirve para las pajas".
> 
> Yo vi varios videos suyos pero no tarde demasiado en ver el truco.
> Os hago unas pocas preguntas:
> ...



Hola a todos pos mirar

Yo me suscribí al canal de la pueblerina esta porque lo pusieron por Burbuja, concretamente la descubrí en este hilo:






Es esta la mujer perfecta para el futuro que nos espera?


es como el equipo A pero todo en uno.




www.burbuja.info





Ahi tenia unos 10.000 suscriptores ahora en menos de 2 meses ya va por 80.000........ su éxito es innegable.

A mi me da igual si es todo una ESTRATEGIA FAMILIAR DE MÁRKETING o lo que sea, lo que muestra en sus vídeos es original y las tareas del campo que me parecen muy interesantes, al igual que todos los "creadores de contenido" llegará un punto que no tenga nada más que decir o que aportar, empezará a repetir temas o simplemente a dejar de subir videos, entonces nos cansaremos y nos iremos a otros canales de youtube de otras temáticas, lo de siempre.


----------



## Wintermute006 (6 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> bueno el amor a la naturaleza no parece que lo prodigue mucho ...sobre todo con los "bichoh"...



Tienes que ser el mayor retrasado del foro después de xicomalo, siempre con esos aires de superioridad intelectual y escepticismo barato hacia cualquiera cosa. Al ignore te vas por charlatán y Lerdo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Se produjo un fuego y el padre de nazaret y está, le sacó las vacas al Manuel. El Manuel estalló porque decía que no hacía falta y quedó como un villano y los de la casa de nazaret como héroes.
> 
> A los días se produce otro fuego, lo mismo, la nazaret y su padre van a casa de la hermana a salvar las ovejas. Y el Manuel diciendo pero que hacen... si esta el fuego a 20 km. Y otra vez villano y los otros héroes.
> 
> ...



Le ponen a caldo en los comentarios, vaya un tío husmias y envidioso...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

La hermana contradice la versión de "el autóctono"

Alguien miente:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ago 2022)

2:11 menudo culamen!!!!



Y me da la impresión que dobla más el lomo que su novio.


----------



## OYeah (6 Ago 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Maravillosa Nazaret! Os aviso foreros deleznables un respeto a esta MOZA!
> me encanta como empieza siempre sus videos con un "hola a *todos*"
> No la cambio ni por 100 chicas de su edad de la ciudad, de esas 100, la mitad no sabe ni hacer un huevo frito!! ni limpiar ni planchar ni hacer la o con un canuto. Ah... bailar regueton y chupar pollas negras eso lo hacen de cine




Estoy seguro de que hace unas buenas lentejas.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (6 Ago 2022)

Si al final llega el Mad Max, los que más posibilidades tienen de sobrevivir son la gente de pueblo que sabe producir su propia comida como esta chica. Gente como ella si que son "preppers" de verdad, no como los cuñaos habituales del subforo dedicado a esta materia. Sus vídeos son bastante interesantes, y cuanto más los veo, más guapa me parece la moza.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ago 2022)

Más interesante la chica que netflix


----------



## trukutruku (6 Ago 2022)

Puedo entender que sea la musa del foro.
Una mujer que sabe sobre el campo, que tiene conocimientos utiles, que no se le caen los anillos por trabajar y que al grabarse lo hace con tanta naturalidad que ni se preocupa de si sale guapa o no, no se molesta en intentar gustar a la gente, habla como una verdulera pero es 100% natural.
Y si, 100% percutible con furia porcina.


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Ago 2022)

No me acerco a esa ni con un palo, me pone a trabajar como al mapache de Richal.


----------



## Shudra (6 Ago 2022)

No tiene culo. No sé qué pasa con las extremeñas que ninguna tiene culo o lo tiene caído o de carpeta.


----------



## Hostigador (6 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Un vehículo



O una familia de motores de Caterpillar de 6 cilindros en linea(diesel seguro,pero no me keda
claro si de 4 fases o de solo 2)


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ago 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Puedo entender que sea la musa del foro.
> Una mujer que sabe sobre el campo, que tiene conocimientos utiles, que no se le caen los anillos por trabajar y que al grabarse lo hace con tanta naturalidad que ni se preocupa de si sale guapa o no, no se molesta en intentar gustar a la gente, habla como una verdulera pero es 100% natural.
> Y si, 100% percutible con furia porcina.



tiene rasgos orientales la chica . seguro que no es de ancestros asiaticos ? 

y el novio lleva pelo de drogadicto.. estos no cultivaran hierba ?


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (6 Ago 2022)

apolyon dijo:


> Hahaha estoy de hacer conservas..solo se pueden utilizar tapas nuevas esas tapas son una pura mierda, no esteriliza los tarros… vamos que en un par de meses como mucho se le salva un 5% de las conservas,,si no botulismo manda



crees que guardar los botes boca abajo harian mejor sello contra las bacterias ? podrian perder liquido ? o crees que es un problema de esterilizacion de base ?


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

¿Qué canal es ése?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Ago 2022)

pues el padre estuvo en operaciones especiales asi que ojito con faltar al respeto a naza que os pone firmes


----------



## MORLACO CELTÍBERO (8 Ago 2022)

Cagar en el corral está de moda.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Ese y su padre no les aguanto. La Nazaret y el suyo si. Pero que vamos, una vez vistos unos cuantos videos ya está, no hay más.

Lo que sí saco claro es que mueven muchas perras. Todos ellos.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Sí, calaña. Me cuadra muy bien el hijo con barba moro que tiene. Pero tiene pasta, mucha.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Yo me imagino que todos cobran el PER, y luego el campo da lo suyo. Si son cuatro en casa y cobran el PER todos, pues son ya 2mil euros limpios que se llevan como unidad familiar. A partir de ahí pues lo que dé la Sierra. El ganado da pasta.

En un vídeo dijo el padre de Nazaret que con 260 ovejas se gana ya bien según los datos que da el propio Ministerio, son datos oficiales. Por bien es bastante más del SMI. Parecen muchas pero en esas parcelas y fincas que tienen no son nada, y la comida la pone la tierra.

Asi que si juntas el PER con otros 2mil que saquen con todas sus historias, cabras, ovejas, vacas o lo que sea, pues es ya una buena cantidad.


----------



## veraburbu (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo me imagino que todos cobran el PER, y luego el campo da lo suyo. Si son cuatro en casa y cobran el PER todos, pues son ya 2mil euros limpios que se llevan como unidad familiar. A partir de ahí pues lo que dé la Sierra. El ganado da pasta.
> 
> En un vídeo dijo el padre de Nazaret que con 260 ovejas se gana ya bien según los datos que da el propio Ministerio, son datos oficiales. Por bien es bastante más del SMI. Parecen muchas pero en esas parcelas y fincas que tienen no son nada, y la comida la pone la tierra.
> 
> Asi que si juntas el PER con otros 2mil que saquen con todas sus historias, cabras, ovejas, vacas o lo que sea, pues es ya una buena cantidad.



El PER es mu malo, pa gandules extremeños y andaluces. 
Mejor juntar 4 RGI del País Vasco.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Lo que sí saco claro es que mueven muchas perras. Todos ellos.



De qué sirve tener dinero si te pasas el día rodeado de mierda de cabra y comiendo tomates. Es que no me jodas


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> De qué sirve tener dinero si te pasas el día rodeado de mierda de cabra y comiendo tomates. Es que no me jodas




Mejor estar bajo el palillero de turno en la capital entre moronegrada, dí que sí.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Mejor estar bajo el palillero de turno en la capital entre moronegrada, dí que sí.



Si estás forrado de pasta no hace falta ni lo que dices tú, ni lo que digo yo. Que no es tan difícil de entender, creo yo.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

También os digo que parece que están entrando en rollos Dinastia de envidias y demás y eso sí que puede darles dinero de verdad. De aquí sale un Reality.

No sé el dinero que darán 200mil suscriptores y estas vistas de videos, pero también está cerca del SMI, todo suma.


Si se dedicaran a hablar del campo solamente, en un par de meses ya lo habían contado todo y se agotaba la fuente. Pero con estas rencillas familiares, con este tomate, estos son para invertir en ellos.


----------



## OYeah (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si estás forrado de pasta no hace falta ni lo que dices tú, ni lo que digo yo. Que no es tan difícil de entender, creo yo.



A ver si lo entiendes: para mi forrado de pasta es poder permitirse un Mercedes nuevo. Ya sé que todos aquí sois bastante pijines y de buenas familias ratas y con dinero, pero para muchos de nosotros un Mercedes nuevo es inalcanzable, aunque tampoco nos llame la atención.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendes: para mi forrado de pasta es poder permitirse un Mercedes nuevo. Ya sé que todos aquí sois bastante pijines y de buenas familias ratas y con dinero, pero para muchos de nosotros un Mercedes nuevo es inalcanzable, aunque tampoco nos llame la atención.



No sé si no nos entendemos o qué. Se dice que esta familia tiene pasta. Joder, ¿Y no pueden permitirse algún capricho más allá de comer tomate y pacer con las cabras? Que tampoco digo que dejen de hacer lo que les gusta, ellos verán, pero ganar mogollón de pasta para guardarla debajo del colchón...Pues no sé Rick.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> No sé si no nos entendemos o qué. Se dice que esta familia tiene pasta. Joder, ¿Y no pueden permitirse algún capricho más allá de comer tomate y pacer con las cabras? Que tampoco digo que dejen de hacer lo que les gusta, ellos verán, pero ganar mogollón de pasta para guardarla debajo del colchón...Pues no sé Rick.



Es ke no son metaleros,y se creen ke esos apuntes contables fraudulentos a deposito estaran ahi pa siempre...
Señores,a estos les sobra mucha comida,asi ke en una depresion podremos hacer trueke con ellos,nosotros les damos
plata,ellos nos dan comida,plan sin fisuras(al menos de partida)


----------



## Calímaco de R0das (9 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> En la carrera tuve compañeros del mundo rural a simple vista más "paletos" que Nazaret. Hoy más de uno es funci A1.
> 
> Además siendo de pueblo y habiéndote criado allí no es difícil exagerar tu manera de hablar sin que se note que es postureo.



Lo malo es que en este caso se nota que es postureo totalmente, de toda esta familia de histriones de aldea. Cansan ya los sermones desde la superioridad moral del campo, y más si es verdad que viven de pagas de Europa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> También os digo que parece que están entrando en rollos Dinastia de envidias y demás y eso sí que puede darles dinero de verdad. De aquí sale un Reality.
> 
> No sé el dinero que darán 200mil suscriptores y estas vistas de videos, pero también está cerca del SMI, todo suma.
> 
> ...



200.000 subscriptorres dan un dineral. Varios SMIs seguro.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ¿Qué? (9 Ago 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> Musa?
> El only fans rural.
> Empezó su tío con los vídeos en el medio rural y como vieron perras y fama, ahora mismo hay 5 miembros de la misma familia haciendo vídeos similares.
> Su tío (el 1*) va con camisetas que dicen la labor no quiere miseria, ahora ella se a hecho sus camisetas de pon una c15 en tu vida... todo una copia...
> ...



Pues llegan un poco tarde. Ahora el dinerito rico no esta en youtube, esta en twitch y en los streams IRL


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> De qué sirve tener dinero si te pasas el día rodeado de mierda de cabra y comiendo tomates. Es que no me jodas



pues para lo que les servia a los jefes mafiosos toda la puta vida metidos en un zulo sin telefono ni nada para que no les localizasen


----------



## PZOEnomas (9 Ago 2022)

Calímaco de R0das dijo:


> Lo malo es que en este caso se nota que es postureo totalmente, de toda esta familia de histriones de aldea. Cansan ya los sermones desde la superioridad moral del campo, y más si es verdad que viven de pagas de Europa.



¿Acaso lo dudas? Viven de lo mismo que todos los del campo, de las pagas.
Vivo en un pueblo y es difícil encontrar peor chusma que los ganaderos y los agricultores. 
Hay algunos que berrean diciendo que los jóvenes no quieren trabajar, mientras que cobran los derechos de la PAC de animales que vendieron hace 15 años. 
A estos les pasa algo similar. Siempre dando la matraca con los urbanistas, que son los que los mantienen con sus impuestos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Ago 2022)

Hola a todos pos mirar, vamos a sacarle rendimiento a los nostálgicos de la C15



Pingües beneficios youtuberiles


----------



## gilmour38 (10 Ago 2022)

El richard es el novio de Nazareth?, mu callao, trabajao pero no sé, tiene pinta de podemita pero los podemitas no trabajan, 
No veo yo al richard gere riendose ni con un buen chiste, es seco como la tierra extremeña. Extraña pareja. Veo a la tía en first dates buscando un buen novio, un corbatina, vamos. Pa mí la que mas desparpajo tiene pa los vídeos.


----------



## Hostigador (10 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hola a todos pos mirar, vamos a sacarle rendimiento a los nostálgicos de la C15
> 
> 
> 
> Pingües beneficios youtuberiles



Coño,ahora lo pillo,C-15 era la furgo Citroen,y yo pensando en grande...Literalmente,pues pensaba ke se referia a una
familia de motores de Caterpillar


----------



## PZOEnomas (11 Ago 2022)

Parece ser que se les ha quemado medio pueblo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## nomah (17 Sep 2022)

Se de buen tinta que se la folla el richard


Lo cual tendría que dar de pensar a los típicos desgraciados urbanitas que trabajan en su cubículo con aires de superioridad, sus diplomas y sus mierdas de estudio que a lo que aspiran es a que una yolovalguita les denunció por malos tratos.

El Richar si tanta mierda tiene una moza de 10 de las que ya no quedan.

A qué ya nos os hace tanta gracia modaros de su pinta de punky?


----------



## PZOEnomas (18 Sep 2022)

nomah dijo:


> Se de buen tinta que se la folla el richard
> 
> 
> Lo cual tendría que dar de pensar a los típicos desgraciados urbanitas que trabajan en su cubículo con aires de superioridad, sus diplomas y sus mierdas de estudio que a lo que aspiran es a que una yolovalguita les denunció por malos tratos.
> ...



Claro, como "El Richal" está a salvo de la viogen. Alguno piensa que el mundo rural es otro planeta y está lleno de divorciados, denuncias falsas, etc., igual que en las ciudades.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Sep 2022)




----------

